# AdMob im Projekt einbinden?



## bruce85 (23. Nov 2012)

Hallo,
ich versuche schon sehr lange AdMob bei mir einzubauen, ich habe auch sehr viele Tutorials gefunden, leider funktioniert es nicht bei mir.

In der AndroidManifest.xml habe ich folgendes hinzugefügt:
[XML]<activity android:name="com.google.ads.AdActivity" android:configChanges="keyboard|keyboardHidden|orientation|screenLayout|uiMode|screenSize|smallestScreenSize" />[/XML]
Hier meldet er folgendes:
error: Error: String types not allowed (at 'configChanges' with value 'keyboard|keyboardHidden|orientation|screenLayout|uiMode|screenSize|smallestScreenSize').

Der sagt mir, das die String Typen nicht erlaubt sind, aber bei einem beispiel Exemplar, die ich von einem Tutorial runtergeladen hab, funktioniert es doch auch.

Woran könnte das Problem denn liegen?

MfG


----------



## schlingel (24. Nov 2012)

> Woran könnte das Problem denn liegen?


Das Problem liegt an der verwendeten API-Version. Um AdMob zu verwenden muss man eine etwas höhere Version des SDKs verwenden. (HONEYCOMB wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das Minimum)

Du kannst natürlich das Projekt auch für geringere Versionen ausführen aber wenn du nicht min. API Level 11 verwendest, gibt's die nötigen Attribut-Werte nicht.


----------



## bruce85 (24. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank, durch viel googeln hab ich das auch herausgefunden und die API level auf 15 gestellt.

Ich hab da noch eine Frage:
Bei meinem Projekt erstelle ich ein Panel und auf diesem Panel werden halt bilder u.s.w. gezeichnet.

Wie könnte ich den Banner jetzt trotzdem oben anzeigen lassen und natürlich meinen Panel?
Zum test habe ich setContentView auf ein Activity gesetzt, wo halt dieser Banner zusehen ist:

```
public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
    	super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        requestWindowFeature(Window.FEATURE_NO_TITLE);
        getWindow().setFlags(WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_FULLSCREEN, WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_FULLSCREEN);
        panel = new Panel(this);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
        
        AdRequest adRequest = new AdRequest();
		adRequest.addTestDevice(AdRequest.TEST_EMULATOR);
	    AdView adView = new AdView(this, AdSize.BANNER, "************");
	    RelativeLayout layout2 = (RelativeLayout)findViewById(R.id.layout);
	    layout2.addView(adView,0);
		adView.loadAd(adRequest);
......................................
```

Und nun möchte ich setContentView auf den Panel setzen und den banner auch oben anzeigen lassen.

Wie mache ich das jetzt ambesten?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## bruce85 (24. Nov 2012)

Ich habe das jetzt hinbekommen, ich habe einfach noch den Panel hinzugefügt:

```
layout2.addView(panel);
```

Trotzdem danke.

MfG


----------

